# An expense I don't need right now!!!



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Too much rain behind a really old bulkhead
I'll have to start getting bids tomorrow


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

BTW, some of you saw my master bathroom upgrade at the fish fry. The guest bath is done and I've started the kitchen. 
I have threads on the DIY forum for those that want to check it out here: 
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=985658

and here: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=986130


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I can definitely understand your message. Bulkhead doesn't come cheap.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Vinyl bulkhead is about $120/foot on the coast. 4' in the ground and 4'-5' out.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Its seen some better days, good luck to you.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Well Duke I think it would be a great fish fry project. If I am home I will bring a shovel and my tool belt.


----------



## Kenner Ben (Apr 23, 2013)

Sorry about your bulkhead. I think most people with a bulkhead dread the day when it must be replaced. 

i just checked out your remodel pics and they are awesome. Do you mind sharing where you purchased the ledgestone for the fireplace? I am planning to reface our fireplace with something very similar.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

At least you know where you can get dirt for the backfill.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Kenner Ben--Floor and DÃ©cor
GT11-already thought about that


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

...keep us posted---I am going to have to do the same thing.....


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Steel is so popular on the lake, yet it seems vinyl may have benefits.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Steel is so popular on the lake, yet it seems vinyl may have benefits.


Wonder what the cheapest is...


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Wood is the cheapest, then probably steel then vinyl. But actually the bulk of the cost for any construction type of work is in the labor and equipment. And no matter which material you choose all bulkheads, no matter the materials, take about the same amount of labor and equipment. As I am sure you know, the vinyl has the longest expected life, so, rightfully it should cost a little more, IMO. I would imagine that a vinyl bulkhead on a freshwater lake like Livingston would last a LONG time.


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

*bulkhead and insurance*

Can you put in a claim with your insurance company for bulkhead replacement like a roof on your house?:question:


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Juror81--no, it's considered maintenance

I shouldn't need steel where I am; usually don't even have water at the bulkhead, the bulkhead I have is asbestos and has lasted around 40 years. It pushed out at the bottom from the inside with all the rain in the ground.
I'm in the process of getting bids now.


----------



## cigar (Aug 19, 2013)

Ivy Construction 936-239-2357
He did great work on my boathouse and I have seen his bulkhead work. All great work.
He was better than others on prices ,and at least when I used him, he was fast to get on it and get it done.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Thanks cigar, he is one of the ones I've gotten a bid from


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Ouch! Bulkheads can be a pain in the rear.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

I would think a man of your position in the community that you could find somebody to fix that right up for you.
sorry to see that ...hope it goes well.......


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*Duke*

Sorry to hear about the bulkhead, but your remodel pics are very nice...Love the urinal in the Bathroom...Wish I would have added one in my bathroom....Afterall I do have three sons.


----------

